# Viper 5301 1 Way Remote Keypad Lock



## Viper5301 (Oct 14, 2011)

I am a new 5301 owner. So far love it.

I have the 2 way remote.

The wife has the 1 way remote.

I have successfully enabled the keypad lock on my 2 way remote. I have to hit function plus unlock before I can go further.

Can the same be done with the 1 way remote?

I have executed the same steps for the 1 way remote. It behaves and reacts similar to the 2 way remote, but it does not seem to work. Is there a trick?

Thanks ...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Viper5301 said:


> I am a new 5301 owner. So far love it.
> 
> I have the 2 way remote.
> 
> ...


 Its a one way remote, there is no lock that I know of. Though you may visit where you got the unit to see what they say, best bet give them a call first. If they can its usually no charge.


----------



## Viper5301 (Oct 14, 2011)

jaggerwild said:


> Its a one way remote, there is no lock that I know of. Though you may visit where you got the unit to see what they say, best bet give them a call first. If they can its usually no charge.


When I first had it installed, I asked if the 2 way remote had a lock. They did not know how to do that unfortunately. Through searching the net, I was able to discover how to lock the 2 way remote. I was trying to find out if the same option was available for the 1 way. Thanks for the suggestion. Already tried that


----------

